# Wanted: 'Tall' Quill Stem



## Milkfloat (10 Aug 2015)

I don't suppose anyone has a 'tall' quill stem floating around, or know where one is sold? The wife finds her bars too low and wants to raise them, she claims by a couple of inches at a minimum.

Current stem has 90mm of tube showing above the minimum insertion ling but does angle down for the actual stem. I guess I am looking for something with at least 160mm of tube or with the stem angle pointing upwards.

Standard size of 22.4mm and handlebar 25.4mm. Current length is 60mm, I guess with going quite a bit higher it would need to go to around 100mm, but the height is far more important for Mrs Milkfloat.

Can anyone help?


----------



## slowmotion (10 Aug 2015)

Try Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2015)

If nobody has a spare one available I'd suggest SJS Cycles: http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/stems-1-222mm-quill-threaded-dept277_pg1/


----------



## midlife (10 Aug 2015)

Nitto do a tall quill stem, the Technomatic from memory 

Shaun


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Aug 2015)

Thanks all. Corbyn's stem is a little extreme, to say the least. @midlife , great memory, but pricey to say the least, the stem is more than the bike cost. @Rickshaw Phil you could be onto a winner if nobody here has anything knocking around.


----------



## further (11 Aug 2015)

Any good
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/humpert-...-stem-1-inch-254mm-bar-clamp-300mm-prod33280/


----------

